# Newbie



## Thekid44 (Feb 29, 2012)

Just signed up, I used to lift back in high school, a lot has changed since then. I hope to gain some new knowledge.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 29, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Thekid44* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## jwallace3232 (Feb 29, 2012)

Don't take everything too seriously, lol, welcome


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 29, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## charley (Feb 29, 2012)

Welcome!!!!!!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 29, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Kimi (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello!!!


----------



## mooner (Feb 29, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 29, 2012)

Whats up!


----------



## adambomb (Mar 1, 2012)

welcome.  Lots to help you out here.


----------



## aaron2012 (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## brazey (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome to IronMag!


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?crgyqy
Sent from Tebows asshole
 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigd36 (Mar 2, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## 9mm. (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi.


----------



## Poseidon (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome dude.


----------



## Paramour (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello.


----------



## Rawpowder (Mar 15, 2012)

Welcome.


----------

